

Did North Korea Kidnap an American Hiker? - shiftpgdn
http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/politics/Did-North-Korea-Kidnap-This-American-Hiker.html

======
robbiet480
Quite a great read. It's amazing that this is still "acceptable" in this day
and age. The way the US seems to be handling this case is also quite
appalling. I also wonder if the family has reached out to Bill Richardson,
Bill Clinton, or even Dennis Rodman for assistance...

~~~
lostlogin
State sanctioned kidnapping is sadly not that uncommon. Revelations of
extraordinary renditions have by the US and allies have been gracing front
pages periodically over the last few years. It makes for disturbing reading
going over events from the last few decades.
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forced_disappearance](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forced_disappearance)

------
Zaephyr
I was shocked to read that some of the abductions occurred inside Japan. I had
no idea this was happening.

